# Harbor Freight Prices Went Up



## multihobbyguy (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed that Harbor freight raised the price on most of their mills and lathes? I was playing with the idea of their X2 but with the higher price it puts me closer to a bigger grizzly mill or some of the other companies that sell a comparable mill. I thought I just looked a week and half ago and I thought the X2 was $489, anyone have a idea how long ago they marked them up?


----------



## RollaJohn (Apr 30, 2010)

I just received their catalog 776-C spring 2010, prices good until July 1,2010.
It has their mill item 44991-1RKH still listed at the $489.99 price.
Now I guess they can claim its on sale from the new pricing.


----------



## lathe nut (Apr 30, 2010)

If you go in the store, be nice, smile, ask for help, then say if you could have the item on sale price, not only have I got it they have also went under the counter and got the 20% coupon and taken that off also, have never told me know but I have been happy with items bought, 7X10 lathe, 14X40 Lathe, X2 mill and the Zay7032G, and lot of tools, I really like the people in this story, works for me, Lathe Nut


----------



## RollaJohn (May 19, 2010)

I just noticed that their 7x10 lathe will be offered as a cupon only price from May 27 to 31 for $349.

So watch your mail for the Memorial Day Flyer. I just wish it was a 7x12. Oh, Well...


----------



## Twmaster (May 19, 2010)

Oh boy did their prices go up. I have been close to broke and waiting to scrounge up the cash for their 33686 mill drill. It used to be $899. Couple that with a 20% coupon and you ahd a deal at $720 + tax. Now their mill is $1199!!

Owie!! At that price I'd rather buy the similar mill from Grizzly. at least that way you have some support.


----------



## Paulsv (May 19, 2010)

If you are interested in the x2 mill, pick up a copy of the Home Shop Machinist. They have an ad with a coupon for the x2 (good in stores only, and good 'til 8/04/10) for $399.


----------



## AR1911 (May 19, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> Oh boy did their prices go up. I have been close to broke and waiting to scrounge up the cash for their 33686 mill drill. It used to be $899. Couple that with a 20% coupon and you ahd a deal at $720 + tax. Now their mill is $1199!!



Why would you buy that round-column machine when the X3 is about the same price?


----------



## Twmaster (May 19, 2010)

Because I will never again buy a product from SIEG as long as I live.


----------

